# Flu Flu Arrows????



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

Just guessing, perhaps economy. Wood arrows might last longer when hitting rocks and trees, or not. I know cedar shafts have proved very rugged, for me, and poplar seems even tougher.

Maybe cheaper in the first place since you might be losing some. I know I can make a pretty inexpensive flu-flu out of wood, but I don't use carbon or aluminum so I am not sure of the price difference between a cedar shaft and the high tech wonder space age shafts. !!!! Take it as a JOKE! 

I find that just about anything shoots straight with big flu flu feathers on them, so I'm guessing that spine is not as important. Don't think I've ever seen any of my flu flu's porpoise or wiggle, or wobble, or bob and weave or do anything other than fly straight as a laser. ?? Or in other words, the superiority of aluminum or carbon as far as consistency, weight, and spine, over wood, might not matter much with a flu flu. ??? So go cheap go wood? 

Just spit balling here! Just some guesses.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

More spitballs ...

I would think spine is still important since the shaft does not know that it is fletched flu-flu until after it has left the string. In other words, if a too-stiff shaft would normally clack against the riser during thrust, it might possibly do so whether flu-fied or bare shafted.

Wood is heavy, carbon is light. I would venture that carbon may slow down faster in flight than wood due to the flufies resisting a lesser weight.

I've only flufied wood. Plan to try carbon for kicks for the very reasons mentioned above. A thin carbon shaft may or may not pose difficulty applying the multiple (4-6) feather flufies ... spiral may be the way to go. I'll find out soon enough.

All that said, once in flight all this may be rendered moot ... to whatever degree.


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

if it helps the flu flu arrows i shoot are wood. seem to shoot great. i never really use them though. they have the rubber tip on them and i just use them for trying to shoot super long distance.


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

I've made 4-fletch flu-flus using carbon shafts that were too stiff for my bow. Loaded them up with a heavy blunt point for squirrels and rabbits. Haven't hit anything with them yet, but they fly pretty well. Even if I aim up at a 45 degree angle, they lose steam pretty fast and drop to the ground in about 60 yards.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I make my flu-flus out of any type arrow material I have on hand. I have wood, carbon, old microflights, aluminum. None are spined the same and they all shoot well. Since I'm shooting moving or flying targets it doesn't require precision shooting. I get my friends who bust the point up on their carbons to give me the arrows and I will make flu flus out of them. 4-5" helical fletch will carry about 100 yards.


----------

